# Batch delete keywords



## nico3d (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi guys, 

 I know how to add keywords to a batch of photos, but is there any way to select a batch and delete all keywords contained in each photo all at once? I can't figure out a way to do this quickly. 

thanks in advance as always


----------



## clee01l (Jun 4, 2012)

In Grids view select the batch.  Once highlighted, Remove all the keywords listed in the Keywording panel.  (Some keywords may have a (*) appended indicating that this keyword does not appear on every selected image.


----------



## nico3d (Jun 4, 2012)

geeez that was so easy and silly I'm embarrassed!! thanks a lot Clee!  :hail:


----------



## clee01l (Jun 4, 2012)

It's the easy ones that I like to answer.  Thank you for brightening my day.


----------



## PappaJohn (May 7, 2014)

Hey guys, I fully recognise your post are historical however they have been of great use to me, world a better place because of u guys hehe cheers


----------



## Grayson (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi:

When I do this for say 10 images which have been selected in Grid Mode in Library View, it only removes the keyword from one image at a time.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Grayson. How are you removing it - in the Keywording panel?  Or the Keyword List panel?


----------



## Grayson (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Victoria.

I am removing it in the Keywording Panel.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Grayson,

You have to also select the images in the Grid view that you want to make the keyword change to. Also make sure that you do not have Metadata -> Show Metadata for Target Photo Only turned on or you will only change the most selected photo.

-louie


----------



## Grayson (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi:

All images were selected in the Grid view prior to deleting the keyword in the Keyword panel, and Metadata -> "Show Metadata for Target Photo Only" is not selected.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 4, 2014)

Resetting preferences would be my next port of call (assuming you're really on 5.6, and not on 5.0 as per your profile)  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...(or-Trashing-)-the-Lightroom-Preferences-file


----------



## jdl123 (Jan 3, 2015)

I am having the same issue as Grayson. I checked my preferences but I don't really know what I'm looking for that might affect deleting keywords, Victoria. What preferences specifically should I reset?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 3, 2015)

Give these instructions a shot: Resetting (or 'Trashing') the Lightroom Preferences file


----------

